# Mach3



## Zmk (May 3, 2021)

Hello every one, My name is Zeina and I just joined your group. I am a first time CNC user. I run to a problem and I need your professional help. I bought a 1212 Blue Elephant CNC from China and I'm trying to work on as a hobby an small business.
I configured Mach3 to the machine specifications but still nothing is working. the machine still doesn't respond to mach3. Any suggestion? 
Thank you


----------

